# Help with model of Giant bike



## wpark2419 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I picked up this bike at a yard sale and my husband said it looks like a nice one. We know nothing about bikes. It was cheap but I’m wondering how much it was new. However, I can’t figure out what the model number is to look it up and I can’t find any that look similar because of the spring thing in the center under the seat. Can anyone point me in the right direction please? I even searched the serial number sticker I found but nothing comes up. 
H


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

There's a "giant" hint on the down tube. Take a look at

https://www.knowyourbike.com › giant › pistol 

Looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## wpark2419 (5 mo ago)

bobf said:


> There's a "giant" hint on the down tube. Take a look at
> 
> https://www.knowyourbike.com › giant › pistol
> 
> Looks to be in very good condition.


Thank you very much!!


----------

